# Wolverton Works - February 2013



## Goldie87 (Feb 18, 2013)

Been wanting to go here for years, so it was good to finally get for a look around this small part of the once massive Wolverton Works. Having closed in the 90's, the place still sits there pretty much as it was left in BR days. The site has some pretty impressive natural decay, including floors dodgier than Cane Hill's ever were!

Wolverton railway works was established by the London and Birmingham Railway Company in 1838 at the midpoint of the 112 mile-long route from London to Birmingham. The new towns of Wolverton and New Bradwell were built to house the workers and service the works. A total of 166 locomotives were built at Wolverton, the last of them in September 1863. In 1862 a decision was taken to concentrate locomotive work at Crewe, and in 1865 Wolverton became the LNWR Carriage Works. It became the largest carriage works in Great Britain.

Today, part of the original works site has become a Tesco supermarket, while other parts are being developed for new housing. Railcare operates a full-scale train maintenance, repairs and refurbishment works at the western end of the site.




DSC_0109 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0124 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Store by Goldie87, on Flickr




Helmet by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0199 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0200 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Steam by Goldie87, on Flickr




Columns by Goldie87, on Flickr




Rotten by Goldie87, on Flickr




BR Leaflets by Goldie87, on Flickr




Ivy by Goldie87, on Flickr




Stairs Sign by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 19, 2013)

*Like the look of this un! Think i might go take a look... Nice set! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Feb 19, 2013)

thats awesome


----------



## mookster (Feb 19, 2013)

great stuff, not seen anything from here for a while


----------



## HughieD (Feb 19, 2013)

Totally stunning set of pictures. Top job Mr Goldie.


----------



## themousepolice (Feb 26, 2013)

nice report. must be 7 years since ive been there. glad to see not much changed other than the size of the Bhuddlea


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks interesting. Nice shots


----------



## wing nut (Mar 6, 2013)

sweeet!!!!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a fine report mate, and a grand looking explore


----------



## HughieD (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually, looking back at those pictures, they are fantastically well exposed (and composed).


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice, though some stuff has defiantly gone or moved since my report!


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 9, 2013)

good stuff, light is superb on shot 3


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 10, 2013)

I knew people who worked there - well, started their working life there with apprenticeships anyway. Pretty much as soon as they qualified the shut down was in progress - and off they went, with their new engineering skills only to find the independent companies were already fully staffed. A real shame.

Great explore chaps, and thank you for bringing back some memories.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Great shots, of what looks like a very nice 'splore!


----------

